

Blizzard announces Diablo III - henning
http://www.blizzard.com/diablo3/

======
markbao
Suddenly, deadlines are silently postponed for a month.

~~~
whalesalad
Wow yes. We're never going to launch. ever. If there is one game I can play
for hours on end, it was Diablo II. Cannot WAIT for this!!!!

~~~
ovi256
>We're never going to launch. ever.

You should sue them :-P

Big corporations should create good, addictive games to ensure young startups
never get anything done. Oh, wait, so this is Microsoft's strategy with the
XBox.

------
anr
Diablo I & II were the last games I played. I stayed away from computer games
because I don't need another time-sink.

And then I read about Diablo III... The thing is highly addictive. The diablo-
receptors in my brain already started firing :-)

------
pavelludiq
I remember 2001 i was 11 and me and a buddy of mine went to a computer club to
play D2. We started the game, conected with each other, but i played with
someone elses carecter and we robed him. We made a lot of gold and then got
beat up by the owner of the character. I miss those days, i didn't care about
anything and i was happy playing for hours(i didn't own a PC then so those
hours cost money). Now i only wonder which one should i choose, playing Diablo
3 or studying for my math exam next year, or getting a girlfriend?Blizzard,
why are you so cruel to meeee!

------
hbien
Sweet, I <3 Blizzard because their games work on my Mac.

------
gms
My life is over.

------
schtog
I loved the first two games. Blizzard is such an amazing company, every game
is so high-quality.

------
daniel-cussen
If this were online, and free, I'd be sniped so hard. <http://xkcd.com/356/>

Luckily, I don't buy games.

------
LPTS
I must play this game until my fingers wear off. I wish I could start today.
I've been sitting there hitting refresh for over a day now. They need to
hurry. Another few months of checking for D3 updates 240 times an hour and
this becomes unhealthy.

This looks like a mona lisa of a video game. I haven't wanted to play a game
this bad since that last metroid game came out.

------
iamwil
I'd like it better if this post on HN had some commentary as to why it's
relevant to startups. I don't hear of too many startups having to rely on
Diabolo 3 coming out to make or break them.

~~~
pg
We changed the name from "startup news" to "hacker news" over 10 months ago.

~~~
iamwil
oddly enough, I mis-typed, even though I knew it and think of it as "hacker
news"

